# eclipse 3.3.2



## Shai (8. Apr 2009)

jemand ne ahnung wo ich die version herkriegen kann?


----------



## MiDniGG (8. Apr 2009)

hmmm..................
eclipse 3.3.2 download - Google-Suche
(Nichts hilfreiches dabei???)


----------



## Shai (8. Apr 2009)

ne sorry habs verwechselt. gehirn war aus. ich meinte webSearch-plugin.jar. das suche ich


----------

